#ubuntu-women-project 2010-11-01
<pleia2> ok, we need an interview or article for the upcoming FCM, due Sunday
<pleia2> (our volunteer for this is pretty busy with other things this month)
<pleia2> we haven't done an article in a while, so if anyone has an idea we haven't covered yet that'd be great, past ones are linked here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/FullCircleMagazine
<jledbetter_> Could be about the sessions at UDS and where the project is going in Natty
<jledbetter_> Yes, I can add that to the list.
<jledbetter_> Oh, no I can't.
<pleia2> not a bad idea, but I think we need someone to copy the gobby notes over into our blueprint first
<pleia2> jledbetter_: what are you having trouble editing?
<jledbetter_> pleia2: I can't edit the wiki page to add ideas. "Immutable Page." If that's like Java, it means I can't edit ;)
<pleia2> jledbetter_: are you logged in?
<jledbetter_> pleia2: Then Sunday might be too tight.
<jledbetter_> Yes. Logged in.
<pleia2> hm, weird
<pleia2> can you edit other pages? there are no special ACLs on this page
<jledbetter_> Immutable as well: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Mentors
<pleia2> well that's no good
<pleia2> can someone else w/o admin on the wiki see if they are having problems?
<pleia2> (so anyone other than akgraner and elky)
<jledbetter_> I can edit this page: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/October2010/Agenda
<jledbetter_> So just some pages are locked down?
<maiatoday> I can also edit that page
<jledbetter_> What about Mentors or FullCircleMagazine?
<IdleOne> unable to edit http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Mentors
<IdleOne> immutable page
<pleia2> we set special ACLs on the agenda pages while the wiki was locked down
<pleia2> yikes, I thought the canonical sysadmins unlocked the wiki, looks like they didn't :(
<jledbetter_> ACL?
<pleia2> access control list
<jledbetter_> Thanks :)
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/October2010/Agenda?action=raw
<pleia2> you'll see: #acl Known:read,write,revert All:read
<jledbetter_> Ah!
<pleia2> jledbetter_: can you refresh /FullCircleMagazine ? you should be able to edit now
<pleia2> and I need to nag ITS to unlock our wiki
<jledbetter_> pleia2: Yes, I can, thank you
<pleia2> ok, ticket updated
<pleia2> I asked them to fix it in July :\
<jledbetter_> Well, it hasn't been an issue before so it's all good :)
<jledbetter_> pleia2: I don't see an interview with akk. Then maybe some project articles since Sunday is really close.
<pleia2> oh yes, we should interview akk!
<jledbetter_> Yep. She rocks in a major way.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-11-02
<Pici> Is there an email address for u-w leadership?
<jledbetter_> Not sure. I just tend to email the whole list.
<hypatia> Pici: you can send us a message via launchpad; https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women-leaders
<Pici> hypatia: I don't see a way to contact all members of your team, only your owner (lyz).
<Pici> I'll add each of your addresses individually then.
<pleia2> Pici: click on "Contact this team's members"
<pleia2> oh ,huh
<pleia2> lemme fix that
<Pici> I don't see that.
<pleia2> top right, but I need to change the settings so it goes to all of us automagically when you use the form
<Pici> And I'd like to send it via email, not from LP, as I intend to copy the IRCC as well.
<pleia2> ah, then yeah, you need to email us individually
<Pici> Okay :)
<pleia2> wait, this is set up right
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women-leaders/+contactuser
<pleia2> that's the link you get to when you click on "Contact this team's members"
<Pici> "You are contacting the Elected Leaders of the Ubuntu Women Project (ubuntu-women-leaders) team owner, Elizabeth Krumbach (lyz)."
<pleia2> on the top right of the link hypatia gave you
<pleia2> "You are contacting 3 members of the Elected Leaders of the Ubuntu Women Project (ubuntu-women-leaders) team directly."
<Pici> I see an option to contact a team's members if I'm a member of the team.
<Pici> Weird.
<pleia2> it's all set up to email us all, not sure what you're seeing :\
<hypatia> i can just msg you our emails, Pici
<Pici> hypatia: I found them.
<Pici> magic... also gmail collects them off of emails to the u-w list, etc.
<hypatia> lol
<jledbetter_> fwiw I just see "Contact this team's owner" too.
<jledbetter_> pleia2: Maybe you see more cause you're owner?
<Pici> Actually, it looks like I'm an admin of the team I looking at the contact settings for.
<jledbetter_> https://launchpad.net/~virginiateam says "team's members" and I'm a member
<pleia2> Pici: fwiw, the leadership team doesn't mean we control all resources, being leaders doesn't mean we are the(| only) ones who can add more ops ;)
<pleia2> anyway, all cleaned up and email replied to
<pleia2> jledbetter_: oh interesting, so for me I only get a "Contact this team's owner" on Virginia
<Pici> pleia2: Understood.  Thanks :)
<jledbetter_> Yep
<pleia2> oh bother, we didn't do team reports yet
<jledbetter_> Due Sunday too?
<pleia2> I think so
<pleia2> and gobby was a disaster for me during UDS, did we put our blueprint stuff in gobby or etherpad? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-project-goals needs to be updated
<pleia2> I'll link to that in the team report, but we need it sorted :)
<jledbetter_> I think the gobby doc stopped on bullet #2. I have some notes though.
<pleia2> ok, well we need the whiteboard updated with our action items like we did for the mentoring thing: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-mentor-partnerships
<pleia2> so if your notes have some of that info, it'd be great :)
<jledbetter_> Hm. I don't remember a lot of action items and only have 2 written down. 1 has a person. The other doesn't. That helpful? If I put it on the wihteboard, will Melissa correct it?
<pleia2> lemme see here..
<pleia2> yeah go for it
<jledbetter_> Ok
<pleia2> we'll edit as needed, edits go to the mailing list but transparent processes are good!
<jledbetter_> And it'll get it started for the report
<pleia2> (just try not to save 40 times, an email gets sent each time you save :)
<jledbetter_> Haha. Ok.
<AlanBell> pleia2: I believe the next meeting should be Wednesday 10th November
<pleia2> yep, I'll update topic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Wednesday November 10th @ 2000 UTC
<AlanBell> thanks
<pleia2> and /Agenda sorted too
<AlanBell> does someone have good notes on what was decided about the competitions? I got a bit confused following it remotely about what was going on and what got decided.
<jledbetter_> I was confused as well but I think it's going to be drawing for two different youth age groups.
<jledbetter_> Tuxpaint? I think.
<pleia2> yeah, we need some clarification on that
<pleia2> looks like we just hit 5% :) AlanBell will redo our stats soon
 * pleia2 preps blog and mailing list posts!
<AlanBell> it is 32/625 or 626 depending on how UndiFineD gets on (I am guessing 626)
<AlanBell> either way it is 5.1%
<pleia2> \o/
<AlanBell> graphs updated (provisional as I generally do them as of the last day of the month)
<AlanBell> someone want to tell hajni about the u-w channel and project btw?
<pleia2> AlanBell: can you update our team report too? http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<pleia2> it's for october, but oh bah :)
<AlanBell> well as of the end of the month it was 4.98%
<AlanBell> same total as the previous month interestingly enough
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-11-03
<czajkowski> I hate packing
<czajkowski> just saying
<valorie> did you have fun this trip, czajkowski?
 * valorie is still recovering
<nigelb> svaksha: kick + plan
<nigelb> err ban
<svaksha> nigelb: warning first
<nigelb> oh ok
<MarkDude> Joanna
<lucidfox> Pendulum> Sure
<lucidfox> So, should I direct her to #u-w, or #u-w-p?
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> is she interested in chat or in the project?
<svaksha> lucidfox: both are a part of UW :)
<Pendulum> (personally, I hang out in both)
<czajkowski> valorie: yup it's been good,  heading home today, arriving back tomorrow
 * AlanBell gets the hoover out and tidies up the UK, we have guests arriving
 * svaksha hopes folks have submitted talk/poster proposals to us.pycon.org, but if you have not its still open in stealth mode for a few more hours. Go for it!
<czajkowski> AlanBell: :)
<elky> Hmm... what do we know about linusasus? Zie is tripping up my "in the other channel for the attention from teh ladiez" instinct.
<AlanBell> direct to appropriate loco channel
<Pendulum> hiya
<jledbetter_> Howdy
<Pendulum> how're you jledbetter_?
<jledbetter_> Pendulum: Great, and you?
<Pendulum> ubuflu-ish
<Pendulum> but I'm home
<MichelleQ1> yeah, ubufluish here too
<elky> I somehow avoided ubuflu so far.
<jledbetter_> elky: You just jinxed yourself.
<jledbetter_> I hope you both feel better soon :)
<elky> I'm leaning on a wooden table though, the jinx will not win
<nigelb> with all the hugging, ubuflu was sort of inevitable.
<jledbetter_> nigelb: There was hugging?
<nigelb> jledbetter_: I'm guessing, but I'm pretty sure there was.
<jledbetter_> nigelb: I did hear laughter -- lots of it.
<nigelb> jledbetter_: :( Couldn't listen to even one.
<jledbetter_> nigelb: There are recordings of Wednesday - Friday I think.
<nigelb> jledbetter_: I will catch the videos once I get time.
<jledbetter_> Ok :)
 * Pendulum hugs nigelb 
<Pendulum> there are definitely videos from several of the days
 * nigelb hugs Pendulum too.
<Pendulum> plus there were people doing film that's being put together into a documentary
<nigelb> neat!
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-11-04
<jledbetter> Submit! http://geekfeminism.org/2010/11/04/wednesday-geek-woman-submissions/
<pleia2> jledbetter started (thank you!), but can others who attended the session have a look at this and update our blueprint based on notes? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<jledbetter> pleia2, You're welcome :)
<pleia2> thanks Pendulum! :)
<AlanBell> was the world playday thing going to be done on Ada Lovelace day or not at all or something? I got confused by that bit.
<czajkowski> thanks
<pleia2> I was confused by that too
<czajkowski> as far as I can remember it was to be done on the day
<czajkowski> I left early in the session as I'd had enough
<czajkowski> though Pendulum did a really good job of leading the session, so thank you for that
<Pendulum> I think the idea thata elky had was that we run all the competitions on the same day
<Pendulum> one for older girls and one for younger ones
<jledbetter> Yes, that's what I got too. Different age groups on the same day. Wasn't sure who was lead though.
<Pendulum> we didn't set one
<Pendulum> elky was to e-mail the list about setting it up
<Pendulum> I suspect it won't happen until she's home next week, though
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-11-06
<czajkowski> bah! Poor noirin http://blog.nerdchic.net/archives/418/
<maco> its been being discussed in the chatter channel for about 12 hours
<czajkowski> thats awful
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-31
<pleia2> the ubuntu-women theme has been updated on the wiki if you want to try it out
<pleia2> lots of bug fixes
<pleia2> (they kept the previous ubuntuwomen revision as ubuntuwomen-old)
<AlanBell> \o/
<valorie> I can't get the new theme to show up, even when I'm logged in
<elky> valorie, you're on wiki.ubuntu-women.org not wiki.ubuntu.com yes?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> and on ubuntu-women.org
<elky> valorie, what shows up here under 'preferred theme'? http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home?action=userprefs&sub=prefs
<valorie> ahha, I couldn't get to there
<valorie> yay!
<elky> the settings link then the preferences link
<valorie> thanks elky
<valorie> I'm a bit distracted, between my dad and UDS
<valorie> and a situation in KDE
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-11-03
<AlanBell> 14:21 < pleia2> I need to get some interviews at UDS so we have *something* for full circle magazine this month
<AlanBell> 14:21 < pleia2> someone please remind me to actually do this :)
<AlanBell> done :)
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell :) I need to do that
<nigelb> heh
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-11-04
<akgraner> pleia2, I'm interviewing Gema today - want me to expand on that for you?
<pleia2> Gema?
<nigelb> YRS?
<akgraner> Shes the new QA team Lead
<nigelb> ah
<pleia2> oh, cool
<akgraner> I think that's her title
<akgraner> but will verify
<pleia2> akgraner: can you just ask her if I can email her some questions?
<akgraner> She's really new - but she's kicking butt here  :-)
<pleia2> turns out I am no good at verbal interviews and then writing them down
<akgraner> pleia2, will do and I'll CC you on the email
<pleia2> thank you
<akgraner> yw :-)
<AlanBell> I met Gema in London I think
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-11-06
<akgraner> pleia2, I asked gema - I'll email you - sorry I didn't do that during the week :-/
<akgraner> will do that now
<pleia2> akgraner: I ended up writing an article summarizing our UDS session for our article (it was due today)
<akgraner> pleia2, ahh sorry didn
<akgraner> didn't realize it was due today...DOH!
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, always first sunday of the month, I really need to do better at not-last-minute :(
<akgraner> well you'll have Gema for next month if ya want
<akgraner> she is the new QA Team lead
<pleia2> that'd be reat :)
<pleia2> great too
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-10-28
<QuantumParadox> hi
<pdurbin> QuantumParadox: what's up?
<QuantumParadox> Nothing much psurbin
<QuantumParadox> How are you?
<valorie> this is not a chat-channel
<belkinsa> This is a LOGGED channel, use #ubuntu-women.  This is used for all of the meetings only.
<valorie> ubuntu-women isn't a chat channel either
<valorie> there is #ubuntu-offtopic though
<valorie> or #ubuntu-chat ?
<IdleOne> you can chat in here if you like, just know that your chat is publicly logged
<valorie> sorry, IdleOne
 * valorie bows out
<IdleOne> I don't believe we have any rules about casual conversation provided they our within the guidelines (linked in the topic)
<IdleOne> This channel tends to be very quiet though
<belkinsa> I think everyone knows to use the other one.  ;)
<IdleOne> We do usually use this channel for "business"
<IdleOne> the other for more informal "business"
<pdurbin> QuantumParadox: I'm fine. Did you have a question or comment?
